# Post workout Nutrition



## rabbit (Dec 23, 2007)

I heard on this article (http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/topicoftheweek37.htm) that you should spike insulin after a workout with fast digesting carbs. It recommends malodextrin and dextrose(.8 per kg of bodyweight). Now, I know that Dextrose has a high GI index. I think it is 100. I don't have dextrose or malodextrin and have been using cane sugar which I think has a lower GI index than dextrose. Is it bad to put a lot of cane sugar in a protein drink? I am afraid I might get diabetes. How does this compare to drink a 20 oz. of Coke? I know Coke has around 40-50 grams of carbohydrates. I put 40-50 grams of cane sugar in my protein drink (around 4 tablespoons) to spike insulin. Is this the same thing as having coke? or better? or worse?

I have heard a lot of bad things about sugar.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Dec 31, 2007)

Want my opinion?  As far as the human body is concerned, sugar is sugar.  Even maltodextrin is very rapidly broken down into simple sugar.  Then, either you burn it, or it's stored as fat. The only difference between drinking Coke and adding sugar to your protein drink is that at least with the protein drink, you get some protein.

To my knowledge, there's no evidence that eating sugar causes diabetes. However, obesity, which can result from high sugar intake, certainly predisposes to Type 2 diabetes.

Why are you doing this?  The only time I'd ever spike my drink with extra sugar is if I'm working out very hard for hours--like a black belt test.  And then it's just to maintain my energy level for that sustained period of time.


----------



## TheOriginalName (Jan 15, 2008)

My understanding - and i am by no means an expert - is that post a big workout your body is craving energy. So a bit of sugar is not a bad thing. Something like jelly babies or the like gets your blood sugar levels back up quickly - which helps in recovery. 

A reminder on the coke question. Coke contains caffinee. Caffinee dehydrates. After a big workout you should be looking to re-hydrate and fuel your body. Coke (and any other caffinee containing drink) is not going to help. 

On the sugar thing. Sugar is not a bad thing. Excessive amounts of sugar is bad. Excessive sugar can lead to type 2 diabeties and other health issues. 

What i would recommend is that you go have a chat to a sports dietician. They will be able to help you come up with a post-workout plan that will ensure you get what is best for your body into you.


----------



## Live True (Jan 16, 2008)

Consumption of excess sugar does not lead directly to diabetes, but the excessive caloric intake related to excessive sugar consumption can increase the likelihood of developing diabetes.  I should mention that I am a diabetic, so I know a little about this subject.

Diabetes is caused by the body's failure to generate enough insulin or a developed resistance to the insulin it creates.  This leads to a high blood sugar level in the body, because the body cannot fully/properly metabolize foods into energy.  Sugar is energy....and starches create sugars...that create energy....and so forth...

Large doses of refined sugar will give you a quick kick, but at a high caloric and low nutritive value.  A high protein and moderate carb snack/meal after an intensive workout will be much more effective...because the carbs will provide sustained and more nutritive energy, and the protein will provide resources to rebuild muscles, etc.

While there is some recent evidence that small doses of caffeine (i.e. 1-2 cups of joe) might have pain reduction benefits, the fact that it is a diuretic creates a serious rehydration concern. So, the excessive refined sugar and/or coke is probably not your best bet.

What are you trying to accomplish?  Are you seeking a energy spike/rejuvenation after your workout?  Are you trying to optimize muscles rebuilding after your workout?  Are you trying to provide optimal recovery, reduced fatigue/pain after your workout?

Each one of these would require a slightly different post workout meal/snack.  Typically, a high protein, moderate carb is best bet....fast digesting carbs don't have to be iv drips of sugar into the blood....so I'd recommend seeking some better sources...so you can get more nutritive bang for the calories...and more performance over long run not a short high...

that's my .02


----------



## Obliquity (Jan 16, 2008)

beer


----------

